# Playing Edition of Bach Cello Suites (on the cello)



## suecello

I am about to return to the Cello Suites after a long hiatus. I have several editions of them, but the most recent is probably Starker, and I'm sure there has been more recent thinking about bowing, articulation, etc. Cellists - what are your favorite editions and why?

Thanks.


----------

